# Irratic Idle Engine code P0507



## Eaugallebodyshop (Sep 22, 2010)

Just bought and 05 sentra 1.8s special edition that was smashed in the front. i replaced the bags and fixed the front end and also had it inspected. The service engine soon light just come on and now the idle goes up and down from around 1250 to 2500 depending on the temp. seems to start fine and have ample power for a 1.8 and is still getting 34 mpg. I put on a different used throttle body and nothing changed. the service guy told me to try a new throttle body but thats 150.00 and no guarantee. would appreciate any advise. thanks a bunch

Zack


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

your throttle body needs a relearn go to your nissan dealer and tell them that your need a relearn procedure it will cost about 120 send me message if you still have the problem and i can give u more info


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Eaugallebodyshop said:


> the service guy told me to try a new throttle body but thats 150.00 and no guarantee. would appreciate any advise. thanks a bunch
> 
> Zack


Sounds like it's time to get a new "service guy".
Idle relearn procedure...done and done. Either do it at the dealer or do it yourself (Google it, cheaper)


----------

